# Residence visa processing time



## Randomsmiles88 (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have researched online and can't find a definite answer so wondered if someone who has experienced getting a residence visa could help please.

I am from the UK and have an exam to sit in the UK on 30th August and will be flying to America on 7th September. I have been offered and have accepted a job with my current employer to move to Dubai, the move will happen early October after my holiday but I would like to go to Dubai this month to obtain my residence visa, medical and ID card. Would this be doable for me to sort this out and return to the UK before my exam?

Also what would be the best way to book hotels and flights when I wouldn't know the return date now?

My company operates in the Freeezone and I will be working as a Finance Manager, please let me know if you need any other details to answer my questions.

Many thanks in advance.
Kelly.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Kelly
Welcome to the forum.
If you were looking to get a mainland residence visa - then these can be processed very quickly and therefore doable - however the visaxsystem has just changed and I understand the computer system is currently being upgraded and has introduced a small delsy.
The potential problem that you have is that you mentioned a Freezone visa - depending on which Freezone, these can be much slower.
If you have a UK passport - then you get a visa on arrival - so why rush before your trips. You will only beveating into your residence visa time and will need to renew it sooner in 2 or 3 years.
Cheers
Steve


----------

